# Ogólne > Badania >  Interpretacja wyników badan

## mona2006

Witam proszę odpisać co jest niepokojącego w moich wynikach
badanie moczu wszystko ok oprócz
pH 5,0 norma w laboratorium to 5,5-7
leukocyty 25 norma <10
erytrocyty 25 norma <5
i osad moczu
leukocyty 12-15 norma 0-5
erytrocyty świeże 10-12 norma 0-3
OB 10 norma 2-15
morfologi jest w porządku.
Dodam że po 3 dniach po odstawieniu leku na nadciśnienie Axudan 80mg i Oxazepamu robiłam badania.
Bardzo proszę o odpisanie za co będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam serdecznie,

Z jakiego powodu było wykonane badanie? Wyniki wskazują na zapalenie układu moczowego +/- kamicę.
Czy był oznaczany poziom białka w moczu?

Z poważaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## mona2006

Witam

Białko nieobecne.
Badania zrobiłam z powodu złego samopoczucia i dużego ciśnienia. Ciśnienie jest już w normie. Jak robiłam badania o trzech dni nie brałam żadnego leku.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam serdecznie,

Skoro Pani nie miała żadnych objawów to zapewne wyniki nie świadczą o żadnej chorobie a jedynie o nieprawidłowym pobraniem materiału do analizy.
Nadciśnienie w długim okresie prowadzi do uszkodzenia kłębuszków nerkowych natomiast badanie ogólne moczu nie jest badaniem dostarczającym nam informacji w przypadku skoków RR. (to tak na przyszłość).

Z poważaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## mona2006

Dziękuje za odpowiedz.
Ale chciałam dodać że parę dni miałam złe samopoczucie a ciśnienie u mnie było wysokie tylko około tygodnia. 
Poza tym czasami ma bóle z prawej strony zaczyna się od nerki i promieniuje aż do pachwiny jest to taki ból że nie mogę się ruszyć i również często oddaję mocz. 

Z poważaniem mona 2006

----------


## mona2006

Dziękuje za odpowiedz.
Ale chciałam dodać że parę dni miałam złe samopoczucie a ciśnienie u mnie było wysokie tylko około tygodnia. 
Poza tym czasami ma bóle z prawej strony zaczyna się od nerki i promieniuje aż do pachwiny jest to taki ból że nie mogę się ruszyć i również często oddaję mocz. 

Z poważaniem mona 2006

----------


## hexenmilch

Bóle promieniujące do pachwiny (podrażnienie n. genitofemoralis) występują w przypadku kolki nerkowej. Te badania na to wskazywały co z reszta w swojej pierwszej odpowiedzi na Pani post zasugerowałem. Proszę zastosować leki rozkurczowe i p. bólowe/przeciwzapalne i powinno pomóc. Sam atak kolki nerkowej może powodować wzrost RR.

Z poważaniem

----------

